# Trails Around Lake Garda/Gardasee in Italy?



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a vacation coming up and our second stop is for a few days at Lake Garda. Are there good trails out there? What are the trail conditions like? Any other recommendations in the area?

We'll be spending a week in the Alps, a few at the Gardasee (thinking it could be a bit of a recovery place!), and then we head to the Pyranees Mountains for the next week after that.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Lago di Garda is good for riding, not as good as Finale of course ;-) 

There are tons and tons of trails out there. I would suggest to look at the Moser guides they have pretty much all imaginable trails/routes in them. Think there's a English version as well...could be wrong though...

You have this must go bikeshop/coffee place called Mecki's. There are a couple of guys there that can point you out some good stuff. Classic routes are probably the 601 and Dalco...but I have not been there in years so things could be all different now...


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

it's better for climbing, windsurfing or kitesurfing.  

i went there last summer (no biking) and it was crowded as f*ck. hot too. it's really beautiful but just your typical mobbed euro summer tourist destination. the lake was so packed that you had to get there before 9am to stake out a decent spot (the "beach" is tiny and nonexistant for much of the coastline). traffic was a nightmare, i wouldn't dare ride a road bike near there. just too much packed into too small a spot.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

We're adjusting our schedule as we speak, and might exclude this location. We might try to do something for a day or two directly south in Italy from the Karwendel region, but we have to find out if there's riding in that part of Italy. We're seeing on the maps places like Merano, Balzano, and further down, Trento. 

The Dolemites are on that way, so it might be possible to hit them up for a couple days...


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Come on...
what do you expect in summer in Italy?

It will be hot, crowded and pricey anyway. So what!

What do you want to ride? A road bike  ?
Long uphills and a rewarding singletrack down? Then Lake Garda is the best place you can have, at least in Italy. It wont be crowded on the trails! I have been every summer there for years. 
You wont need a Moser Bike Guide. Look on www.lagobiker.it , there are the best trails and plenty of pics. 601 and 111 or 112 (dalco) are not that easy to ride....the 222, the 218 (Boca Fobia), the Skull and the trail from Dosso di roveri to Navene are also a must.

If you dont like long uphills when its that hot and prefer a cabin lift to a rattling speeding downhill, Bozen is a good place. The prices for the cabins are fair (Ritten and Jenesien can be combined, its 4 € bike/day and 2.50 € person; Kohlern is 6 € bike&person and everx 3rd ride is free). Buy the Tabacco nr.34 map and ride:
- Kohlern 4/4a, 4 (if you are into very technical riding), 3a/3 (great view over Bozen), 
- Ritten 2, 3 , 6/2a/2 and Nr,9 down from Rittner Horn (1/2 hour uphill to the next cabin lift) 
- Jenesien 2 or 6 (this one is with 1/2 hour uphill and not that easy to find, but its worth it, tracks available for gps).
For all these trails I would recommend fullface helmet, protection gear and 160mm suspension at least. If less, it will shake your teeth out.

Meran is fine too but I found the lifts more expensive and the trails not that thrilling. 
There is so much there....

PS to give you an impression what *Lake Garda* is all about:





pure vanilla from infinite forever on Vimeo.

]

And this is *Bozen* (view over Jenesien Nr.6) (foto by thory/ rider mofde):


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

I def would prefer Bolzano and/or Merano over Laga di Garda... Guess I just like the trails there better. Technical, some times rocky but not this rock swimming you can have at Garda.

If you want to do some riding in the Dolomites I would recommend you to do a two or three day tour and stay in huts.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Got any tips on where to find the Bolzano and Merano trails? That might sound ok for a nice recovery ride and not too far from Karwendel, as the Dolemites are.


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Got any tips on where to find the Bolzano and Merano trails? That might sound ok for a nice recovery ride and not too far from Karwendel, as the Dolemites are.


For Bozen please read my post below. 
The trails are hiking trails and thus very clearly marked (red-white with numbers, painted on rocks or trees). With the Tabacco 34 map they are very easy to find. 
The guys at the Kohlern lift are very helpful and will show you where to start. 
At Ritten(Oberbozen) you take the road to St.Maria (a little church with some houses) and follow the road down behind the village until at about 1050hm the Nr.3 turns off to the right. For the Nr.2 ride a little farther on.
For Jenesien the Nr.2 starts some 500meters into the village behind a big parking lot to the right. For Nr.6 see the GPS in the link below.

For Meran the only trail I would recommend is Katzenleiter from Meran2000, but this cabin lift is expensive and the trail is quite short (but challenging afaik - did not ride it myself).

If you dont speak Italian the main language in Bozen and all of Tirol is German.

www.mountainbiker.it
(this is the gps for Jenesien Nr.6: )

http://www.meranobike.it/htmlit/freeride.htm
http://www.frosthelm.de/trails_anderswo/bozen

For staying overnight I can recommend the Gasthof Jenesien, this is no luyxury suites but a simple Gasthof with good food .


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Ahhhh, I misunderstood the earlier post from you. Thanks. I thought that was a different region in question.

Language won't be a problem; I know German, understand Italian, and my gf speaks both.

Thanks for all the help! It's going to be a great vacation and I'll be sure to post pics back!


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

cxfahrer said:


> For Meran the only trail I would recommend is Katzenleiter from Meran2000, but this cabin lift is expensive and the trail is quite short (but challenging afaik - did not ride it myself).


The Katzenleiter is pretty cool. Did it once, there is one drop that one might describe as challenging. Think we did it from Burgstal (could be wrong), did a long traverse then landed at Meran2000 then down via the Katzenleiter.

Now there is this other nice trail down right under the lift up from Burgstal. You would have to check if you're still allowed to ride it though. Rumor is it has been closed.

Agree with cxfahrer that it is probably easier to find good rides near Bolzano then near Merano.


----------

